# Motivational Engineering Mounts



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

So how exactly are the rear mounts from motivational supposed to give you more travel? I have looked at the directions for installation and can't see how this setup nets anymore travel. Looking at where you place the stock parts you have to reuse plus the motivational parts you move the upper mount lower actually preloading the spring and NOT gaining any travel.

Am I completely hosed? Comments from someone with experience?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

If you compare the stock mount to the Motivational mount you can see that the center of the mount on the stock one drops down and the center of the Motivational mount is recessed in. This is where you get the travel from. The shock will bottom out on the center portion of the mount. The area where the bumpstop goes. If you spend some time comparing them you can't miss where the travel comes from. I spent many hour designing and testing the mounts before they were in production. Why would you ask if you got hosed????????????? I hope I have enough experience for you.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

These mounts work. you didnt get hosed I have them with ground control coilovers My car is dropped almost 2 in and I dont have many problems bottoming out Motivational is one of the best supporters for nissan they always answer the questions and so on trust them


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *These mounts work. you didnt get hosed I have them with ground control coilovers My car is dropped almost 2 in and I dont have many problems bottoming out Motivational is one of the best supporters for nissan they always answer the questions and so on trust them *


I've got the same setup, and the mounts help out a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

I didn't think I GOT hosed, I was checking to see if MY THINKING WAS HOSED. I am attempting to be a cautious consumer, nothing else. I know Motivational is a BIG supporter of Nissan and my post was in NO WAY a slam towards Motivational. 'Nuff said on that.

It seems that all of the parts (stock or otherwise) rest on the exact same point on the shock (the forged static crown on the shaft of the shock) Then by adding the stock rubber washer and the grooved piece on top of the Motivational mount you have actually lowered the top of the spring mount in relation to the body of the shock, thus preloading the spring against the shock over an inch more than the stock mount would. The point is, that you haven't really moved the point at which the bump stop hits against the top of the shock. (Remember the forged crown?) So if the distance of travel is basically fixed by the bump stop hitting the hardend washer of the Motivational resting against the forged crown, how is it different than the bump stop hitting against the stock mount that is also resting on the forged crown? If this is wrong, then the instructions need to be updated.

I am just trying to ensure I do this right. I don't have coil-overs, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

O.K. upon further research I WAS WRONG. I was too busy concentrating on the shock without taking into account what it would do once compressed by the weight of the car. I have been wrong b-4, and will be again.

One more note: The instructions do need to be re-done. They could do a much better job in explaining about how it would be normal to compress the springs more that the stock mounts. 

I have these mounts and tried to install them. The fact that it LOOKED so wrong sitting next to the other shock prompted this thread. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm just curious, but would you be willing to write up instructions? If you had questions about them, maybe others do as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

I would be more than happy to give any input to help that I can. I was also thinking that maybe Motivational could supply a single urethane bushing to replace the stock rubber bushing and the large slotted bushing. Would sure make the install look cleaner. Might even help the handling a little bit.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

R33Dreaming said:


> *I would be more than happy to give any input to help that I can. I was also thinking that maybe Motivational could supply a single urethane bushing to replace the stock rubber bushing and the large slotted bushing. Would sure make the install look cleaner. Might even help the handling a little bit. *


I agree about the urethane bushing it would be nice to do everything new and nothing old I dindt want to use my lod bushing personally.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

It already comes with a single urethane bushing. Do you mean 2 urethane bushings?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Yup, one for the top (to replace the two stock rubber bushings) and then the one you already include for under the mount (the one that goes with the hardend washer).

Basically so you would replace the two stock items above the new mount with a new single urethane bushing.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yosho said:


> *I'm just curious, but would you be willing to write up instructions? If you had questions about them, maybe others do as well. *


This is pretty old, but still good... You'd be amazed at what you can find in the back issues of NPM...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february01/motivational.shtml

also see this months article... http://wwww.nissanperformancemag.com/current/me_mounts/


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

If you replaced the stock big ribbed bushing with a urethane bushing you would need to add about 10 washers to make up the thickness of the big ribbed bushing versus the urethane bushing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Why not make a urethane bushing that would equal the height of the "big ribbed washer" and "stock small washer" for the top? You know replace the TWO with the ONE.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Go ahead, have them made and let me know the cost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

You know it was just a suggestion. I am not an engineer, and I don't even know if it would work. I would have imagined you and your company would have already researched this option as it seems a logical one to me on the surface. If you hadn't thought of it, I would think you would embrace constuctive advice to improve your product.

I bought your mounts, and about $500 worth of other items from you recently. So obviously I support you and your companies endevors. As a consumer and enthusiast all I wanted to do was make a suggestion or two that might imrove your product and help your customers out. If you took offense to that, you took it incorrectly. Don't take it personally. Everthing has room for improvment.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike we had a big problem while installing the rear mounts today... It seems that either the bolts are too big, or the paint is too thick. We spent 30 minutes trying to put the bolts in the mounts. Then on the second one, we gave up, so the bolts didn't go all the way through (it wouldn't go anymore). I think you should address that. Otherwise, the guy said the mounts are worth it, but the aggravation could have been prevented.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Andre,
I checked the mounts out and found that the last batch thet were made had powder coating in some of the threads. The powder coating place didn't do a good job protecting the threads. There shouldn't be any paint in the threads. I will have to run a 8mm x 1.25 tap through the threads now so we don't see this problem again. Thanks for your message Andre and sorry for the problem that it caused.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice to get a fast answer to the problem... 

Mike...Thanks for replying so promtly to Andre's concerns.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> *This is pretty old, but still good... You'd be amazed at what you can find in the back issues of NPM...
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february01/motivational.shtml
> 
> also see this months article... http://wwww.nissanperformancemag.com/current/me_mounts/ *



Oh! Nifty! You guys are great. Keep up the good work at NPM AND at Motivational!


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

*only the rear?*

So then I only need to replace the rear shock mounts in my sentra then?? Cool...


----------

